# Endcroptail guppies



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone had any experiance with endcroptail guppies? I have 3 guppies at the moment and have seen these lovely guys on the internet and they are really pretty, my guppies are a red male with white belly and side who i have been unable to identify so was interested in these guys, any info on them would be great.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They are really nice fish to keep, I know someone who has a tank of them. They are just like normal guppies although can be hard to find here in the UK, i've only ever seen them once and didn't recognize them at first as the ones I saw were actually quite small, like fry size but really colourful.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I never heard the term endcroptail before. Does that refer to the pattern of the wild-type endlers guppy (Poecilia Wingei)? Google images wasn't very helpful..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://fancy-guppy.blogspot.com/2008/07/endcroptail-guppy.html
They almost look like Harlequin Rasboras to me, just a LOT more colorful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

tori,

arent those hybrid endlers?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Seems like they would be to me... that's the first thing I thought when I looked at the picture. The colorful body tipped me off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

guess its just another name man has comeup with for the variation. endcroptail. lol they look more like the twinbar palty variation.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Doesn't look hybrid to me. Coloration, pattern, and shape are all consistent with wild endlers guppies:


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm i was a bit confused bout the differance to, so what is the differance? Or am i just buying endlers?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They are endlers, just a different name.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive heard some people in my aquarium society refer to endlers as guppies with strange names before. Endlers are very close to guppies, and from what I understand, can actually breed with guppies. A very common name I have heard them called is "Endler's Guppies". The name Endcroptail, sounds like someone was reading the filename of a picture. "End" being for endlers, "crop" being for a cropped picture, "tail" probably refers to something about the tail, like the double sword coloring. Someone probably read the filename endcroptail-guppy.jpg and assumed that "Endcroptail" was the type of guppy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

actually most endlers sold now a days are hybrid. you very rarely find a true blood line endler.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

last I heard, they'd decided endler's were the same species as guppies. So not technically a hybrid, but not a pure strain (from all fish from the same location) either.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Eluviet said:


> actually most endlers sold now a days are hybrid. you very rarely find a true blood line endler.


A good place to find pure endlers lines are at swampriveraquatics.com. AdrianHD has line-bred several beautiful color variations from wild-caught endlers. It's sister website endlersusa.com is also a good community of endlers breeders, where they have taken the time to carefully classify each strain so you know if you are getting pure lines or not.

A little off topic, but there are several other livebearer species on swampriveraquatics that are either wild stock or line-bred from wild-caught fish (I bought my holbrooki breeding stock from there) - its a great place to get beautiful, hardy fish. The website is currently undergoing a face-lift, but there used to be a whole lot of photos up there of various livebearer species and varieties.



emc7 said:


> last I heard, they'd decided endler's were the same species as guppies. So not technically a hybrid, but not a pure strain (from all fish from the same location) either.


Technically true, but through extensive selection and hybridization with other species (Affinis, for example), aquarium guppies have become quite different in size, confirmation, and disposition than their wild counterparts. As much as dogs are quite different than the various wild Canid species they were originally developed from and are therefore classified seperately, I personally think we should keep the two guppies varieties seperated as Poecilia Reticulata and Poecillia Wingei. Of course then you have the headache of figuring out where to classify "hybrids"..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more info. you get and keep on your fish, the better. I'm not against endler/guppy crosses, but sellers should disclose what the fish are. 

As soon as endler's came in, people started naming color varieties. One is "Peacock". I see they are already line-bred to emphasize each color. I hadn't seen any named 'croptail' yet, but it could be out there or bml could be right. Googling doesn't bring up any more sources.


----------

